# KDE 4.4 Akonadi und anderes Seltsame :-( [gelöst]

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt KDE 4.4 aufgesetzt und habe doch gewisse Verständnisprobleme.

- Wo ist die Einstellmöglichkeit für Akonadi geblieben? Früher war Akonadi in den Systemeinstellungen enthalten. Da suche ich es jetzt vergeblich. 

- Bei den Plasmoids auf dem Dektop klappt zwar der Anfasser aus, aber dort sind die Symbole für Einstellungen, Positionieren und so nicht zu finden.

-In den Sytemeinstellungen kann ich zwar die Einstellungen für das Arbeitsflächendisign auswählen, aber der Button für das Übernehmen bleibt angegraut, so das ich eben nicht übernehmen kann.

Kann das jemend bestätigen? Kennt jemand eine Lösung?

Danke FrankLast edited by deranonyme on Tue Feb 16, 2010 9:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

1) emerge akonadi

-> akonaditray

Da gibt es dann ein "Configure akonadi"

2) und 3)

Hört sich seltsam an. Ist bei dir /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER/kpc vllt. voll/schreibgeschützt?

Da wird das plasma-theme gecached.

(Da ich hier mehrere Useraccounts auf meinem Rechner habe und alle mal mit plasma und den Themes rumgespielt haben ist mir dadurch unwissentlich das root-FS zugelaufen... ~150MB cache pro theme ist eine Sauerei...)

Vllt. trotzdem mal rm -f /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER/kpc/*...

Es kann aber auch sein, dass dein Theme nicht mit kde-4.4 kompatibel ist!

Nimm mal das default-theme (AFAIK Air), vllt. geht das ja dann.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> - Bei den Plasmoids auf dem Dektop klappt zwar der Anfasser aus, aber dort sind die Symbole für Einstellungen, Positionieren und so nicht zu finden.

 Hatte ich hier auch...

bei mir lag es an dem verwendeten fremden (vermutlich noch nicht kde-4.4 kompatiblen) Theme,

nach dem Wechsel auf das (Originale ?) Oxygen Theme passte es wieder.

Die Design,s (Themes) werden nun ab kde-4.4 unter

Systemsettings

Erscheinungsbild

im Reiter "Arbeitsbereich"

ausgewählt,

weitere "spezielle" Anpassungen des Design unter

Systemsettings

Reiter "Erweitert"

Arbeitsflächen-Design-Details

(Sorry für die Deutsche Lokalisierung...!)

...............................................................................................

/edit:

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Vllt. trotzdem mal rm -f /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER/kpc/*...

  Hehe, danke, der Tipp ist gut,

danach läuft mein bisheriges (Tragedy) Theme auch wieder einwandfrei.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> (Sorry für die Deutsche Lokalisierung...!)

 

Warum denn?

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   (Sorry für die Deutsche Lokalisierung...!) 
> 
> Warum denn?

 Nunja, ich vermute das die meisten hier doch eher ein komplett englisches System verwenden, und die müssten sowas dann erst mal zurück übersetzen...

Aber du hast schon Recht, wir sind hier in Deutschland im deutschen Forum, da "darf" man so was schon mal machen  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Big sorry for my bad English. 

 

warum denn?

----------

## deranonyme

Ok, das wars

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *Quote:*   - Bei den Plasmoids auf dem Dektop klappt zwar der Anfasser aus, aber dort sind die Symbole für Einstellungen, Positionieren und so nicht zu finden. Hatte ich hier auch...
> 
> bei mir lag es an dem verwendeten fremden (vermutlich noch nicht kde-4.4 kompatiblen) Theme,
> ...

 

Ich hatte nur im Arbeitsflächen-Design-Details versucht zu ändern. Nachdem ich "Erscheinungsbild" geändert hatte war es wieder ok.

Danke

----------

## Max Steel

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Big sorry for my bad English.  
> 
> warum denn?

 

Weil mein English nicht besonders gut ist? Für den Fall das ich mal im englischen Forum unterwegs sein sollte.

----------

## deranonyme

Hallo

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 1) emerge akonadi
> 
> -> akonaditray
> 
> Da gibt es dann ein "Configure akonadi"
> ...

 

Manchmal hat man Tomaten auf den Augen. Aber egal jetzt sind sie weg. 

Danke

----------

